# Eduardo Garzón se supera a sí mismo cometiendo un error matemático propio de un mal alumno de EGB



## Bartleby (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Bizarroff (29 Dic 2022)

Remad duro que hay que pagarle el sueldazo a este jeta


----------



## auyador (29 Dic 2022)

y dice que es economista


----------



## SOY (29 Dic 2022)

4.06 / 3.75 = 1.0826...

Lo ha subido un 8.26666....%

Y Garzón ha metido la pata hasta el fondo.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Bartleby (29 Dic 2022)

Si hay asuntos que es imposible no acabar llegando a un consenso, son aquellos que se centran en temas matemáticos, porque al final la respuesta es la que es y no puede ser otra. Pues bien, compartido este tuit, tengo amigos de Podemos que dan la razón a Garzón. A este nivel hemos llegado


----------



## Honkytonk Man (29 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Este tipo es jodidamemte retrasado. Restando porcentajes en lugar de aplicar porcentajes a porcentajes. ¿Se lo dirá alguien? ¿Lo entenderá el mastuerzo?

3,75÷4,06=0,9236
1-0,9236=0,0764 de subida. O sea, un 7,6%

La noticia está bien.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (29 Dic 2022)

auyador dijo:


> y dice que es economista



Y Antonio Sánchez Doctor


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Dic 2022)

No se equivoca, miente adrede.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Dic 2022)

No sabe hacer disgresiones porcentuales?


JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJA


----------



## Bartleby (29 Dic 2022)

Lo primero que he hecho es acudir a la fecha para comprobar que el tuit no era del 28 de diciembre.


----------



## Progretón (29 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Si hay asuntos que es imposible no acabar llegando a un consenso, son aquellos que se centran en temas matemáticos, porque al final la respuesta es la que es y no puede ser otra. Pues bien, compartido este tuit, tengo amigos de Podemos que dan la razón a Garzón. A este nivel hemos llegado



Parece que a estas alturas aún no se ha enterado usted: fas-cis-tas, las matemáticas son fas-cis-tas.


----------



## Cremilo (29 Dic 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Este tipo es jodidamemte retrasado. Restando porcentajes en lugar de aplicar porcentajes a porcentajes. ¿Se lo dirá alguien? ¿Lo entenderá el mastuerzo?
> 
> 3,75÷4,06=0,9236
> 1-0,9236=0,0764 de subida. O sea, un 7,6




Nope. Así se calcularía la bajada, no la subida.


----------



## Gigatr0n (29 Dic 2022)

Que listos que son los putos peperros con su economía de fascículos coleccionables que los hacen creerse brókeres o algo así. Aspirantes a langostos con los pisos de la abuela o la madre muerta...

A seguir llorando!


----------



## Alex Cosma (29 Dic 2022)

El titular es sensacionalista pero la operación matemática es correcta.

Dentro de los comentarios a dicho tweet, el más acertado es este:


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (29 Dic 2022)

Para este payaso, la subida del iva del 18 al 21 fue de un 3%, cuando la realidad es que pasar del 18 al 21 es una subida del 16,66%.

Con economistas asi, asi vamos.


----------



## Snowball (29 Dic 2022)

Este estudio Economia en la misma universidad de ZP

"2 tardes "


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Dic 2022)

Doctor en Economía


----------



## Besucher (29 Dic 2022)

Pero dile que calcule qué porcentaje ha aumentado si se pasa de 1 mujer matada por "biolensia del Jenaro" a 2.

Seguro que ahí no se hekiboqua.

Si sólo fuesen inútiles, tendría un pase; pero es que son malvados. ...unos HdP dicho con toda la mala baba.

Esto menistro está al nivel de les ministres del bobierno d'Antonio.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Dic 2022)

0.31/3.75 = 0.08 = 8%

No sabrá ni eso


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Dic 2022)

Estudiante bobo y mediocre medio


----------



## Cremilo (29 Dic 2022)

Para ser justos, en lenguaje ecoñomista se diría que ha subido 31 _puntos básicos_.


----------



## Antiparticula (29 Dic 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Que listos que son los putos peperros con su economía de fascículos coleccionables que los hacen creerse brókeres o algo así. Aspirantes a langostos con los pisos de la abuela o la madre muerta...
> 
> A seguir llorando!



Menudo sectario anumérico,


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Dic 2022)

Biba la heducasio publika y de kalida


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Dic 2022)

El hermanisimo.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (29 Dic 2022)

Latigazos al becario y de vuelta al gulag tras las vacaciones de Navidad del Ministro


----------



## Gotthard (29 Dic 2022)

Joder, y este pavo es el hermano LISTO de los Garzón.

No se supone que este pedazo de garrulo es DOCTOR ECONOMISTA .... y no sabe ni aplicar un porcentaje.

Parece que los titulos se regalan cuando se tiene el carnet de partido adecuado.

Puta verguenza.


----------



## Vorsicht (29 Dic 2022)

El "ministro" es sucnormal y anumérico, pero en el jilo he leído unas cuantas respuestas y ninguna coincide. Sólo una es correcta.
El forero anumérico también es legión.


----------



## El chepa (29 Dic 2022)

Si Orwell habló de neolengua y doblepensar, estos hijos de puta han añadido las neomatemáticas y el doblecalcular.


----------



## porromtrumpero (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Dic 2022)

Cremilo dijo:


> Para ser justos, en lenguaje ecoñomista se diría que ha subido 31 _puntos básicos_.



PPS o pbs ?


----------



## CaCO3 (29 Dic 2022)

auyador dijo:


> y dice que es economista



Si solo fuera eso... Profesor ayudante en la Hunibersidad Hezpañola. ¿No hay nadie que haga llegar esto al Dpto de Economía de la HHM (Hunibersidá Hautonoma de Madriz) para a ver si siquiera por vergüenza le dan la patada?


----------



## D´Omen (29 Dic 2022)

Sabe bien cual es el tipo de persona que le escucha y le presta atención. No se ha equivocado.


----------



## Cremilo (29 Dic 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> PPS o pbs ?




pb (bp en inglés). Los ecoñomistas usan habitualmente diferencias absolutas cuando hablan de tipos de interés, lo que no quita que el garrulo este no sea capaz de entender que la noticia se refiere al incremento relativo.


----------



## BudSpencer (29 Dic 2022)

Esta gente no vale para nada y es imposible que se ganen la vida trabajando en el sector privado. Su única salida son los enchufes en el sector público. Normal que se agarren tanto a los sillones, su economía personal depende de ello literalmente.


----------



## Cosme Damián (29 Dic 2022)

Ya ha borrado el tweet. Madre mia que nivel maribel. Ese tweet le perseguira por los restos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (29 Dic 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Esta gente no vale para nada y es imposible que se ganen la vida trabajando en el sector privado. Su única salida son los enchufes en el sector público. Normal que se agarren tanto a los sillones, su economía personal depende de ello literalmente.



Son parásitos públicos premium 

No producen nada


----------



## Progretón (29 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Joder, y este pavo es el hermano LISTO de los Garzón.
> 
> No se supone que este pedazo de garrulo es DOCTOR ECONOMISTA y no sabe ni aplicar un porcentaje.
> 
> Puta verguenza.



He trabajado en una universidad pública unos 10 años y puedo dar fé de que los títulos se regalan, lo que incluye los títulos de doctor.

Yo mismo tuve que hacer - alias "ser tutor" - el proyecto de fin de carrera a un estudiante con dificultades para sacarlo adelante. Compaginé dicho proyecto con mi trabajo a jornada completa. Con semejantes mimbres, el proyecto resultante fue de una calidad mediocre; no obstante, poco le faltó para ser calificado con la nota de sobresaliente.

La universidad es un negocio: a menos ganado alumnos, menos presupuesto; y ojo, que en semejante escenario el cierre de algunos chiringuitos es una posibilidad.

Estos ojos han visto grados universitarios - antes llamados carreras - en los que había más profesores que estudiantes matriculados; grados que se han ido cerrando discretamente.

Son estos otros tiempos en los que no se puede putear al personal como se hacía a mediados de los años 90, en los que sobraba ganado alumnos matriculados y se repartían, sin complejos y con chulería, suspensos al 2/3 del personal.

Si estás suspendiendo a 2/3 del personal cabe preguntarse si quien admite a estudiantes en una universidad está haciendo bien su trabajo. Desde el punto de vista del negocio la respuesta es un rotundo sí: cuando un alumno de esos 2/3 abandona, ha sido una vaca ordeñada durante unos cuantos años.

Entre semejantes estafas y la constatación, por la vía de un puesto en la cola del paro o de contratos basura, de que muchos títulos universitarios - incluyendo las duras y "prestigiosas" ingenierías - tienen tanto relumbrón como poca utilidad, las siguientes generaciones han pasado de ir a la universidad.

Así, estos impresentables al mando de las universidades llevan años plegando velas; hasta van por los institutos a buscar incautos, digo alumnos, a los cuales regalarán títulos universitarios.

Por eso tenemos a pedazos de mierda como Garzón en un ministerio; o que buscar a médicos viejos en aquellas _autonosuyas_ cuya sanidad pública aún permite elegir facultativo, que los galenos jóvenes no tienen mucha idea.


----------



## FatalFary (29 Dic 2022)

El tuercebotas confunde un cambio relativo (un porcentaje sobre un valor cualquiera, en este caso otro porcentaje) con un cambio absoluto (en este caso puntos porcentuales).

La noticia es correcta, sube un 8% el interés de demora, que es lo mismo que subirlo 0,31 puntos porcentuales. Además, bajo el titular se ven ambos datos, no hace falta ni meterse dentro del cuerpo de la noticia como suelen hacer los medios de izquierdas, que el titular da a entender una cosa y luego en el cuerpo, con su contexto, se ve que es la contraria.


----------



## serenety (29 Dic 2022)

ha hecho el ridículo completamente con ese tweet y ni siquiera rectifica… Esto pasará a sus memorias junto con lo de imprimir billetes.


----------



## Gotthard (29 Dic 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> He trabajado en una universidad pública unos 10 años y puedo dar fé de que los títulos se regalan, lo que incluye los títulos de doctor.
> 
> Yo mismo tuve que hacer - alias "ser tutor" - el proyecto de fin de carrera a un estudiante con dificultades para sacarlo adelante. Compaginé dicho proyecto con mi trabajo a jornada completa. Con semejantes mimbres, el proyecto resultante era de una calidad mediocre; no obstante, poco le faltó para ser calificado con la nota de sobresaliente.
> 
> ...



Cosas veredes, amigo Sancho. Yo fui claustral y delegado de facultad varios años en los primeros 90.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (29 Dic 2022)

Hekonomicstas de calidac


----------



## NCB (29 Dic 2022)

No reírse de los sunormales


----------



## Kriegsmarine (29 Dic 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Que listos que son los putos peperros con su economía de fascículos coleccionables que los hacen creerse brókeres o algo así. Aspirantes a langostos con los pisos de la abuela o la madre muerta...
> 
> A seguir llorando!



Nivelazo!!

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (29 Dic 2022)

Las universidades españolas estan al nivel de LATAM, se nota que no somos 1er Mundo, Suiza no somos.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (29 Dic 2022)

El comunista se refiere a puntos basicos, pero no lo ha dicho para confundir a la gebte


----------



## Jotagb (29 Dic 2022)

Si es economista y no sabe matemáticas básicas mal vamos. Y que estén al mando de un país ya lo dice todo.


----------



## oso_perez (29 Dic 2022)

Por una vez y sin que sirva de referencia tengo que dar la razón a todo el mundo. Se puede interpretar la noticia de las dos maneras. Lo suyo sería aclarar el significado que se quiere dar.


----------



## vanderwilde (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Rojelio Medio (29 Dic 2022)

El nivel de la izquierda...

Y segun su tuiter:

*Doctor en Economía* y Empresa.
*Profesor en la Universidad* Autónoma de Madrid
*Profesor* en Johns Hopkins University
*Profesor *en la Universitat Pompeu Fabra Public Policy Center


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (29 Dic 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Que listos que son los putos peperros con su economía de fascículos coleccionables que los hacen creerse brókeres o algo así. Aspirantes a langostos con los pisos de la abuela o la madre muerta...
> 
> A seguir llorando!



Dale duro ahí @Gigatr0n , lamiendo cipotes de ignorantes que toman el pelo a sus votantes. Como siempre en tu línea. La vergüenza y la dignidad ni la conoces.


----------



## Archibald (29 Dic 2022)

La derivada segunda es fascista.


----------



## Lozone (29 Dic 2022)

Voy a hacer de abogado del diablo para que Garzón no se quede sin defensa, lo cual me parecería injusto.

Tiene razón en algo (que por cierto también argumenta en otro mensaje). Si la cifra con la que se realiza la comparación es tan baja que tiende a cero, el incremento tendería a infinito, lo que podríamos decir que "sesga" la interpretación.

Ahora bien, en este caso la comparación es correcta, y además el periódico lo da en cifras y porcentaje xD


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (29 Dic 2022)

"Si el señor O'Brien Garzón dicta que 2+2=5, entonces 2+2=5 y a callar" Primero de Comunismo.


----------



## batone79 (29 Dic 2022)

Es lo que pasa en la vida cuando te flipas o vas de sobrado, que al final te las comes...
Perfil bajo, ir de tapadillo manda!...


----------



## Bartleby (29 Dic 2022)

Lozone dijo:


> Voy a hacer de abogado del diablo para que Garzón no se quede sin defensa, lo cual me parecería injusto.
> 
> Tiene razón en algo (que por cierto también argumenta en otro mensaje). Si la cifra con la que se realiza la comparación es tan baja que tiende a cero, el incremento tendería a infinito, lo que podríamos decir que "sesga" la interpretación.
> 
> Ahora bien, en este caso la comparación es correcta, y además el periódico lo da en cifras y porcentaje xD




Es evidente que en cifras pequeñas cualquier variación, puede dar lugar a porcentajes altos, pero es que Garzón se inventa un porcentaje de incremento basándose en un cálculo errónea, el problema está,en la disparatada interpretación matemática que hace Garzón. Hubiese dicho que ese elevado porcentaje solo implica un incremento de tres décimas, y ya está


----------



## EL FARAON (29 Dic 2022)

Una mosca!!!


----------



## djvan (29 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Este no era licenciado en económicas?? Todos y cada uno que han aprobado a este señor asignaturas deberían ser auditados y demostrar que supero realmente los estudios y en caso de alguna duda o negligencia ser inhabilitado de manera permanente el profesor, catedrático correspondiente 

Por cierto.. esto me lleva a una cosa que tsmbien por épocas sd comenta mucho aquí.. sobre dureza de universidades que si en unas las regalan que si en las privadas se compra el título… no os equivoquéis como seáis hijos de un fontanero os van a dar por el culo pero bien, estudiéis donde estudiéis y si eres castalumpen te lo van a regalar en la universidad pública de sanquintin o en la privada se sanquinton así van más cosas 

Esto dice su cv :

Licenciado en Economía y en Administración y dirección de empresas (2012). Universidad de Málaga.
Máster en Economía Internacional y Desarrollo (2014). Universidad Complutense de Madrid (2014).
Profesor Ayudante (2018 – 2021). Universidad Autónoma de Madrid. Departamento de Economía y Hacienda Pública. Facultad de Ciencias Económicas y Empresariales.
Profesor Ayudante Doctor (2022-actualidad). Universidad Autónoma de Madrid. Departamento de Economía y Hacienda Pública. Facultad de Ciencias Económicas y Empresariales.


----------



## lobomalo (29 Dic 2022)

la linde... y tal...


----------



## Lozone (29 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Es evidente que en cifras pequeñas cualquier variación, puede dar lugar a porcentajes altos, pero es que Garzón se inventa un porcentaje de incremento basándose en un cálculo errónea, el problema está,en la disparatada interpretación matemática que hace Garzón. Hubiese dicho que ese elevado porcentaje solo implica un incremento de tres décimas, y ya está



Bueno, si lees el hilo del twitt Garzón dice que se calcula en puntos básicos porque según él, hablar de incrementos de porcentaje no tiene sentido. Es decir, Garzón comprende la diferencia pero como buen político da la cifra que psicologicamente apoya mejor sus intereses.


----------



## Smoker (29 Dic 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Este no era licenciado en económicas?? Todos y cada uno que han aprobado a este señor asignaturas deberían ser auditados y demostrar que supero realmente los estudios y en caso de alguna duda o negligencia ser inhabilitado de manera permanente el profesor, catedrático correspondiente
> 
> Por cierto.. esto me lleva a una cosa que tsmbien por épocas sd comenta mucho aquí.. sobre dureza de universidades que si en unas las regalan que si en las privadas se compra el título… no os equivoquéis como seáis hijos de un fontanero os van a dar por el culo pero bien, estudiéis donde estudiéis y si eres castalumpen te lo van a regalar en la universidad pública de sanquintin o en la privada se sanquinton así van más cosas
> 
> ...



Correcto sobre tu apreciación de alumnos a los que dan mucho por el culo y otros a los que se lo regalan


----------



## oldesnake (29 Dic 2022)

Os dejo el calculo:

0.31/3.75*100 = 8.26666667%


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (29 Dic 2022)

Estas cosas mejor hacerlo pensando en dinero concreto, que es más fácil que si lo hacemos en abstracto.

Pago de 100000 euros (sea pago o cobro, da igual)

3,75% de 100000 euros = 3750 euros

4,06% de 100000 euros = 4060 euros

Subir a 4060 desde 3750 = +8,26% respecto a 3750, que es lo que de verdad interesa en este tema, CUÁNTO de más pagaremos por lo MISMO.

Garzona lo hace calculándolo desde los 100000 euros porque así consigue ese pírrio 0,31%, que es lo que le conviene para la noticia.

CURIOSAMENTE, cuando calculan cuánto suben el SMI, hace lo correcto, porque es lo que les beneficia. Pillín.

En resumen, el Garzón es un trilero de los de toda la vida.


----------



## Bartleby (29 Dic 2022)

Lozone dijo:


> Bueno, si lees el hilo del twitt Garzón dice que se calcula en puntos básicos porque según él, hablar de incrementos de porcentaje no tiene sentido. Es decir, Garzón comprende la diferencia pero como buen político da la cifra que psicologicamente apoya mejor sus intereses.




El primero que habla de incremento porcentual es él, haciendo un cálculo sonrojante , en el tuit inicial y que da origen a esto, que luego quiera recoger cable, pues bien, pero mejor haría decir que se ha equivocado, en vez de esforzarse en hacer ver que nadie ha entendido su didáctica explicación


----------



## Lozone (29 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El primero que habla de incremento porcentual es él, haciendo un cálculo sonrojante , en el tuit inicial y que da origen a esto, que luego quiera recoger cable, pues bien, pero mejor haría decir que se ha equivocado, en vez de esforzarse en hacer ver que nadie a entendido su didáctica explicación



Obviamente ahí cometió un error, pero luego se refiere a puntos básicos.


----------



## Yuyuy (29 Dic 2022)

auyador dijo:


> y dice que es economista



Mejor aún, Doctor en Economía


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (29 Dic 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Este no era licenciado en económicas?? Todos y cada uno que han aprobado a este señor asignaturas deberían ser auditados y demostrar que supero realmente los estudios y en caso de alguna duda o negligencia ser inhabilitado de manera permanente el profesor, catedrático correspondiente
> 
> Por cierto.. esto me lleva a una cosa que tsmbien por épocas sd comenta mucho aquí.. sobre dureza de universidades que si en unas las regalan que si en las privadas se compra el título… no os equivoquéis como seáis hijos de un fontanero os van a dar por el culo pero bien, estudiéis donde estudiéis y si eres castalumpen te lo van a regalar en la universidad pública de sanquintin o en la privada se sanquinton así van más cosas
> 
> ...




el problema de Gandalucia es que estan regalando titulos a sociatas igual que regalan el PEr o las putas y la coca a los concejales . y es peor porque este puede ser mas o menos inocuo, en el pueblo tenemos varios medicos , medicas Gandaluces y es que tienen un nivel de enfermera poco mas..te pilla una charo gandaluza de estas y estas jodido..

habia que democratizar el acceso a la universidad al pueblo sociata y por cojones que se hizo..


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 Dic 2022)

Me limpio el culo con su carrera de economista


----------



## Silluzollope (29 Dic 2022)

oso_perez dijo:


> Por una vez y sin que sirva de referencia tengo que dar la razón a todo el mundo. Se puede interpretar la noticia de las dos maneras. Lo suyo sería aclarar el significado que se quiere dar.



Precisamente como se puede interpretar de ambas maneras, no puede salir el bocachancla este a decir que el confidencial manipula para atacar al gobierno. Eso solo demuestra que o es subnormal o es un manipulador sectario, o lo más probable, que es ambas cosas.


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (29 Dic 2022)

Si el SMI fuera de 3750 euros y lo subieran a 4060, el Gobierno diría que sube el SMI un 8,26%

Si el pago de la cotización a la SS fuera de 3750 euros y lo subieran a 4060, el Gobierno diría que sube la cotización de la SS un 0,31%

Más claro, agua.


----------



## secuestrado (29 Dic 2022)

En terminos absolutos se ha subido el interes un 0,31. En terminos porcentuales un 8%. Lo unico que veo es un peazo iGnorante. Dice que no tiene sentido calcula una variacion porcentual. Por qué no? Si el euribor sube de un 5% a un 10%, ha subido un 100%, no A un 100%. Qué problema hay?


----------



## frankie83 (29 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Si hay asuntos que es imposible no acabar llegando a un consenso, son aquellos que se centran en temas matemáticos, porque al final la respuesta es la que es y no puede ser otra. Pues bien, compartido este tuit, tengo amigos de Podemos que dan la razón a Garzón. A este nivel hemos llegado



Para algunos 2+2 es 5 según convenga


----------



## Roberto Malone (29 Dic 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> el problema de Gandalucia es que estan regalando titulos a sociatas igual que regalan el PEr o las putas y la coca a los concejales . y es peor porque este puede ser mas o menos inocuo, en el pueblo tenemos varios medicos , medicas Gandaluces y es que tienen un nivel de enfermera poco mas..te pilla una charo gandaluza de estas y estas jodido..



El tipo este es doctor en economía y profesor. En su tiempo libre se pone a hacer trampas con la Macroeconomía para intentar meter su mierda ideológica. Me da que obtuvo su puesto lamiendo anos y alguna otra cosa.

Otros, salidos de la misma facultad, tuvimos que machacar por nuestra cuenta los libritos de Mankiw, Varian y otros para tener una formación decente, porque aunque algunos ya lo saben, la formación de la uma es muy limitada cuando terminas la carrera.

Después tienes que aguantar que estos inútiles de la vida dejen a la facultad y la universidad a la altura de la mierda.

Lo de los médicos no es tanto así, ni mucho menos, pero seguramente alguno que otro apruebe por enchufe. Ahí sí habría que encomendarse a la virgen para que no te toque ese 'profesional'.


----------



## FilibustHero (29 Dic 2022)

En tiempos de la guerra fría un norteamericano y un ruso (soviet) participaron en la maratón ellos dos solos, no había más atletas. Ganó el norteamericano. La prensa soviética explicaba:

_Mientras que nuestro compatriota soviético quedó en un honroso segundo puesto en la carrera, el competidor norteamericano se clasificó en penúltima posición._​
Lo cual es cierto.
Garzón (y el confidencial, todo hay que decirlo) juegan a este mismo juego.

PD: lo de la maratón es un chiste del siglo XX, que os conozco.


----------



## Skywalker22 (29 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Si hay asuntos que es imposible no acabar llegando a un consenso, son aquellos que se centran en temas matemáticos, porque al final la respuesta es la que es y no puede ser otra. Pues bien, compartido este tuit, tengo amigos de Podemos que dan la razón a Garzón. A este nivel hemos llegado



Pues aún hay quien discute que el nivel académico del país no ha bajado.
Claro que ha bajado, está ya en mínimos históricos.
Si un responsable político no sabe calcular un triste porcentaje, apaga y vámanos.


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Dic 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> el problema de Gandalucia es que estan regalando titulos a sociatas igual que regalan el PEr o las putas y la coca a los concejales . y es peor porque este puede ser mas o menos inocuo, en el pueblo tenemos varios medicos , medicas Gandaluces y es que tienen un nivel de enfermera poco mas..te pilla una charo gandaluza de estas y estas jodido..
> 
> habia que democratizar el acceso a la universidad al pueblo sociata y por cojones que se hizo..



No se merecen ya ni los toroh.

Mira lo que dice el Javier Aroca, que viene de familia de jornaleros.


----------



## djvan (29 Dic 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> el problema de Gandalucia es que estan regalando titulos a sociatas igual que regalan el PEr o las putas y la coca a los concejales . y es peor porque este puede ser mas o menos inocuo, en el pueblo tenemos varios medicos , medicas Gandaluces y es que tienen un nivel de enfermera poco mas..te pilla una charo gandaluza de estas y estas jodido..
> 
> habia que democratizar el acceso a la universidad al pueblo sociata y por cojones que se hizo..




Es general.. mira la Juan Carlos primero.. mira el título del Antonio. Y este garzon también tiene un Master de una universidad de madrid 
(Complutense)







Garzón Espinosa, Eduardo-UAM - Facultad de Ciencias Económicas y Empresariales







uam.es


----------



## ApartapeloS (29 Dic 2022)

Cómo será lo de Garzón que hasta el perrolisto ha acertado el cálculo


----------



## Tons of Fear (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (29 Dic 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


>



pero su error es conceptual no matematico , es simplemente que no da mas de si . puntos percentuales dice...


----------



## Tons of Fear (29 Dic 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> pero su error es conceptual no matematico , es simplemente que no da mas de si . puntos percentuales dice...



En universidades donde van disminuidos les simplifican los conceptos con argumentos como el que suelta para que los nenes no se líen. No te sorprendas si se lo enseñaron así a este memo.


----------



## Despotricador (29 Dic 2022)

Es un grandísimo gilipollas, pero no creo que está vez se haya equivocado.


----------



## Rustin (29 Dic 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> El titular es sensacionalista pero la operación matemática es correcta.
> 
> Dentro de los comentarios a dicho tweet, el más acertado es este:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307555



En este caso Garzón tiene razón (aunque no suela ser la regla); al césar lo que es del césar.

No corresponde hacer ningún "porcentaje sobre un porcentaje" porque siempre que se dan datos estadísticos para reflejar una subida o una bajada se hace la regla de 3 sobre el total (el 100%) y no sobre el porcentaje anterior.

Ejemplos:

Si el paro sube del 10% al 12%, ¿_ha subido el paro un 20%_?
Si el IVA del pan pasa del 4% al 0%, ¿cuánto ha bajado? ¿*∞*?

Los porcentajes han sido siempre el sector de las matemáticas más manipulado, pero para no dejarse engañar no hay que dejarse llevar por "esto es lo que ha dicho Garzón", "esto es lo que ha dicho Rallo", "esto es lo que ha dicho el Gobierno", y tomar posición según sea o no de los tuyos. A eso se le llama borreguismo.

Lo que hay que hacer es usar el sentido común, que cada vez escasea más. Y en burbuja escasea, porque preferís atizar antes que pensar.


----------



## BudSpencer (29 Dic 2022)

Lozone dijo:


> Bueno, si lees el hilo del twitt Garzón dice que se calcula en puntos básicos porque según él, hablar de incrementos de porcentaje no tiene sentido. Es decir, Garzón comprende la diferencia pero como buen político da la cifra que psicologicamente apoya mejor sus intereses.



 Garzón es un ignorante y ahora saca excusas para tapar su estupidez.


----------



## Dj Puesto (29 Dic 2022)

Este era economista no? Y no, no creo que en este caso mienta, son de mentir cuando anuncian a bombo y platillo sus grandes medidas que no son más que engañabobos y maquillajes estadísticos, no se ponen en evidencia gratuitamente, cuando no tienen nada bueno que decir simplemente no dicen nada, las subidas de impuestos y demás intentan que pasen lo más encubiertas posibles.


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Dic 2022)

Es una cuestión semántica, y sin indicar el contexto las dos respuestas son válidas.

Si mañana el iva pasa de 21% al 22% se ha incrementado un 1%, pero el incremento del impuesto ha sido de un 4.7%. Los dos datos son correctos y exactos, pero dependen del contexto para ser usados correctamente.


----------



## Pedro el Romano (29 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Aunque Garzón se haya equivocado, el titular de ese periódico es también poco claro, y con intención sensacionalista. Si uno lee rápido el titular y solo el titular puede parecerle que se ha elevado el interés de demora a un 8%, cuando en verdad es una subida de 31 centésimas . El titular apropiado hubiese sido "el gobierno sube 31 centésimas el interés de demora", o mejor aún, decir directamente que lo ha subido de 3,75 a 4,06 en el titular, no en la letra pequeña de debajo.

Aplican un porcentaje sobre otro porcentaje y eso no es nada común (al menos eso creo), y con intención sensacionalista y, por supuesto, contra el gobierno. O sea que Garzón tiene parte de razón.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (29 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Si hay asuntos que es imposible no acabar llegando a un consenso, son aquellos que se centran en temas matemáticos, porque al final la respuesta es la que es y no puede ser otra.



Date una vuelta por el foro del coronavirus. JO JO JO J OJ O JO JO J OJ

Ánimo!!!!


----------



## Cygnus Saint (29 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Es una cuestión semántica, y sin indicar el contexto las dos respuestas son válidas.
> 
> Si mañana el iva pasa de 21% al 22% se ha incrementado un 1%, pero el incremento del impuesto ha sido de un 4.7%. Los dos datos son correctos y exactos, pero dependen del contexto para ser usados correctamente.




Y esta es la respuesta correcta. 
Evidentemente El confidencial busca el amarillismo y el facherío del foro pica como buenos borregos alienaditos que son.

Ánimo a todos los "matemáticos" del foro!!


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Este tipo es jodidamemte retrasado. Restando porcentajes en lugar de aplicar porcentajes a porcentajes. ¿Se lo dirá alguien? ¿Lo entenderá el mastuerzo?
> 
> 3,75÷4,06=0,9236
> 1-0,9236=0,0764 de subida. O sea, un 7,6%
> ...



no creo que sepa ni desglosar el IVA de una factura. 

Deberían hacerle esa trampa para dejarle en evidencia.


----------



## Rustin (29 Dic 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Aunque Garzón se haya equivocado, el titular de ese periódico es también poco claro, y con intención sensacionalista. Si uno lee rápido el titular y solo el titular puede parecerle que se ha elevado el interés de demora a un 8%, cuando en verdad es una subida de 31 centésimas . El titular apropiado hubiese sido "el gobierno sube 31 centésimas el interés de demora", o mejor aún, decir directamente que lo ha subido de 3,75 a 4,06 en el titular, no en la letra pequeña de debajo.
> 
> Aplican un porcentaje sobre otro porcentaje y eso no es nada común (al menos eso creo), y con intención sensacionalista y, por supuesto, contra el gobierno. O sea que Garzón tiene parte de razón.



Creo que la conclusión correcta, a la vista de su razonamiento (que comparto) sobre el cálculo de porcentajes es que Garzón esta vez _tiene_ razón; y por tanto ni se ha equivocado ni tiene solamente una _parte_ de razón.

Otro tema es que Garzón pasado mañana soltará alguna estupidez y no admitirá su error como nos tiene acostumbrados, pues falla más que una escopeta de feria. Pero para los hechos que se están juzgando, tiene _bastante_ razón.

Un saludo.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Este tío es un iletrado. No sé qué universidad le habrá dado el título, pero habría que investigarla.


----------



## DonCrisis (29 Dic 2022)

Yo aquí lo que veo son 3 problemas:

- Decir que Eduardo Garzón es economista
- Presuponer que Eduardo Garzón tiene algo de inteligencia
- Escuchar las subnormalidades que dice Eduardo Garzón

Esto se puede aplicar también a su hermanito, el ministro de la nada.


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Dic 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Y esta es la respuesta correcta.
> Evidentemente El confidencial busca el amarillismo y el facherío del foro pica como buenos borregos alienaditos que son.
> 
> Ánimo a todos los "matemáticos" del foro!!



Esto lo que demuestra es que la mayoría de los que han saltado a la yugular, en realidad son unos analfabetos que no tienen ni puta idea de matemáticas riéndose de otro porque creen que no tiene ni puta idea de matemáticas. 

Cualquiera que entienda algo de matemáticas, sabe que lo que ha dicho tanto el periódico como Garzón es ambiguo pero correcto, e incluso que la versión de Garzón es más correcta porque el porcentaje del porcentaje sólo tiene sentido en situaciones muy concretas.


----------



## Trucha (29 Dic 2022)

Que los rojos no saben de números es evidente.

Si supieran, no serían rojos.


----------



## kikepm (29 Dic 2022)

Y este es un economista.

Ahora piensen que el 90% de los dirigentes y administradores de lo público son abogados.

Recapaciten sobre ello...


----------



## wililon (29 Dic 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Yo aquí lo que veo son 3 problemas:
> 
> - Decir que Alberto Garzón es economista
> - Presuponer que Alberto Garzón tiene algo de inteligencia
> - Escuchar las subnormalidades que dice Alberto Garzón



Sabes que estamos hablando de Eduardo no de Alberto?


----------



## DonCrisis (29 Dic 2022)

wililon dijo:


> Sabes que estamos hablando de Eduardo no de Alberto?



Perdón, se me ha colado. Lo edito.

Aunque, con sinceridad, el texto vale para ambos.


----------



## Rustin (29 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Es una cuestión semántica, y sin indicar el contexto las dos respuestas son válidas.
> 
> Si mañana el iva pasa de 21% al 22% se ha incrementado un 1%, pero el incremento del impuesto ha sido de un 4.7%. Los dos datos son correctos y exactos, pero dependen del contexto para ser usados correctamente.



Las dos respuestas pueden ser "formalmente correctas" pero está claro que cuando se trata de porcentajes sobre indicadores, se debe usar como referencia la base total. La anomalía (o manipulación, a juicio del lector) es referenciar la subida o bajada de un porcentaje sobre el anterior porcentaje. Esto no tiene ningún sentido, y en el mismo ejemplo que aportas se ve claramente: si alguien dijera mañana (un periódico, un tertuliano, un twittero) que el IVA ha subido un 4.7% al pasar del 21% al 22%, simplemente pensaríamos que o bien es idiota, o bien pretende manipular el dato de cara a la opinión pública. Es autoevidente, es una verdad del barquero y ya está.

Pero aunque en burbuja el 90% de los usuarios comenten movidos más por la tirria o simpatía que le tienen a tal o cual personaje, no debería volvernos tibios al resto sobre esta cuestión, para no seguir perdiendo el norte.

Un saludo.


----------



## wililon (29 Dic 2022)

Cuando sube el ipc del 0% al 1% decimos que ha subido un infinito porciento? No. 

Hacer un porcentaje de un porcentaje es absurdo. Sin dar la razón a este ser


----------



## Biluao (29 Dic 2022)

Menuda familia. Debió estudiar con los apuntes de su hermano mayor.


----------



## Lozone (29 Dic 2022)

wililon dijo:


> Cuando sube el ipc del 0% al 1% decimos que ha subido un infinito porciento? No.
> 
> Hacer un porcentaje de un porcentaje es absurdo. Sin dar la razón a este ser



No está definida la división por cero (neutro de la suma) en el cuerpo de los números reales. No existe porcentaje alguno relacionado al cero por definición.


----------



## PROM (29 Dic 2022)

wililon dijo:


> Cuando sube el ipc del 0% al 1% decimos que ha subido un infinito porciento? No.
> 
> Hacer un porcentaje de un porcentaje es absurdo. Sin dar la razón a este ser



Cuando se trabaja con el cero hay que tener cuidado porque todo se desvirtua, pero con porcentajes distintos de cero no hay problema, al fin y al cabo son numeros.


----------



## Gigatr0n (29 Dic 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Dale duro ahí @Gigatr0n , lamiendo cipotes de ignorantes que toman el pelo a sus votantes. Como siempre en tu línea. La vergüenza y la dignidad ni la conoces.


----------



## wililon (29 Dic 2022)

PROM dijo:


> Cuando se trabaja con el cero hay que tener cuidado porque todo se desvirtua, pero con porcentajes distintos de cero no hay problema, al fin y al cabo son numeros.



El euribor pasa de 0,25 a 0,75. decimos que se ha triplicado. Tampoco. Sube medio punto

Los porcentajes de porcentajes solo los usa gente que no sabe matemáticas.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (29 Dic 2022)

¿Este era el listo de los dos Garzones?


----------



## Pajirri (29 Dic 2022)

en su mente era jodidamente exacto.


----------



## Taxis. (29 Dic 2022)

El mejor Gobierno de la Democracia… 

Más delito tienen sus votantes, es evidente que votar a eso es de retrasados.


----------



## Omegatron (29 Dic 2022)

Gente de letras haciendo el subnormal


----------



## Bartleby (29 Dic 2022)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Aunque Garzón se haya equivocado, el titular de ese periódico es también poco claro, y con intención sensacionalista. Si uno lee rápido el titular y solo el titular puede parecerle que se ha elevado el interés de demora a un 8%, cuando en verdad es una subida de 31 centésimas . El titular apropiado hubiese sido "el gobierno sube 31 centésimas el interés de demora", o mejor aún, decir directamente que lo ha subido de 3,75 a 4,06 en el titular, no en la letra pequeña de debajo.
> 
> Aplican un porcentaje sobre otro porcentaje y eso no es nada común (al menos eso creo), y con intención sensacionalista y, por supuesto, contra el gobierno. O sea que Garzón tiene parte de razón.




Aplicar un porcentaje sobre otro porcentaje dices que no es común, pues nos hemos tirado dos años diariamente haciendo eso para informar del incremento de casos Covid.


----------



## I. de A. (29 Dic 2022)

Pilar Alegría hace el ridículo en matemáticas en su ataque a Alberto Núñez Feijóo


La ministra de Educación no sabe restar: Pilar Alegría hace el ridículo en matemáticas en su ataque a Feijóo




okdiario.com


----------



## Archimanguina (29 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



¡¡Jaja menudo....!!

sumar y restar porcentajes a las bravas...ole sus huevos


----------



## SEVEN (29 Dic 2022)

Su sueldito Nescafé dividido entre su aportación a la sociedad me da infinito. En porcentajes, nos están robando al 100% de los contribuyentes.


----------



## Archimanguina (29 Dic 2022)

en ke huniversidad estudio este siñor??

no homo


----------



## Dujshebaev (29 Dic 2022)

wililon dijo:


> El euribor pasa de 0,25 a 0,75. decimos que se ha triplicado. Tampoco. Sube medio punto
> 
> Los porcentajes de porcentajes solo los usa gente que no sabe matemáticas.



Haz la prueba con cualquier capital pendiente y cualquier plazo pendiente, verás que los intereses de la cuota se han triplicado.
Decir que la cuota se triplica es mentira, decir que los intereses de la próxima cuota se han triplicado no lo es, en cierto modo psicológicamente sí que se ha triplicado lo que le pagas al banco (los intereses) porque lo otro es simplemente devolver capital que no depende de los intereses y que vas a devolver lo mismo independiente de la cuota y el tiempo, son los x euros que te prestaron.

Si alguien está al inicio del préstamo y paga 200 de intereses, en la próxima cuota le pedirán 600 y no 200 (a parte de la parte correspondiente de capital que toque y las consideraciones propias de usar sistema francés u otros)

Sería como plantearse otra burrada numérica, si me pasan el Euribor del 1 al 5 representa que por cada 100 de lo que pago cada mes, pago 4 más, por lo que si tengo una hipoteca de 1010 al mes (pensando que de los 1010, 10 son los intereses) voy a pagar ahora 1050 al mes, la burrada numérica sería similar y no quisiera estar con la hipoteca de 1010 al mes si está al inicio del préstamo, las cuota que saldría sería muchísimo más que 1050.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (29 Dic 2022)

Medio tiene razón el tontainas este, con la borregada mejor no hacer porcentajes de porcentajes.

Si el interés pasa del 1% al 2% podemos decir que el interés se ha doblado, pero mejor no decir que el interés ha aumentado un 100% porque la gente se pierde.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (29 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Menudo sectario anumérico,



La gente malvada es estúpida, con bajo CI y anumérica. Por eso debería expulsarse de España a toda persona que no llegue a 100 de CI.


----------



## Kolbe (29 Dic 2022)

En el que vive Garzón no lo se pero en este universo 0.31 es el 8.26% de 3.75


----------



## fredesvindo (29 Dic 2022)

Si este es el malo como será el peor


----------



## Edge2 (29 Dic 2022)

La kultura es tortura


----------



## Kolbe (29 Dic 2022)

wililon dijo:


> El euribor pasa de 0,25 a 0,75. decimos que se ha triplicado. Tampoco. Sube medio punto
> 
> Los porcentajes de porcentajes solo los usa gente que no sabe matemáticas.



Si el Euribor pasa de 0,25 a 0,75, sin tener en cuenta el diferencial, en una hipoteca se te se triplica la parte de la cuota correspondiente a intereses. Así que entra dentro de la normalidad hablar de que el Euribor se ha triplicado.

Lo que no entra dentro de la normalidad es tener un ministro subnormal


----------



## Abc123CBA (29 Dic 2022)

auyador dijo:


> y dice que es economista



Y doctorado.


----------



## imbécil (29 Dic 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Que listos que son los putos peperros con
> su economía de fascículos coleccionables que los hacen creerse brókeres o algo así. Aspirantes a langostos con los pisos de la abuela o la madre muerta...
> 
> A seguir llorando!



saber contar = economía de fascículos 

vamos bien. a seguir siendo analfabeto.


----------



## Komanche O_o (29 Dic 2022)

A ver, han subido un 8% respecto a sí mismos, ahí el ministro cocinillas se ha patinado....Pero tb es cierto que está redactado adrede para que en Noche vieja el cuñao con la boca llena gambas berree que los tipos han subido UN 8% en totales, es decir hasta el 12%.
Mal por los tres cuñados, el editor, el ministro y el comegambas


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Dic 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> S ver, han subido un 8% respecto a sí mismos, ahí el ministro cocinillas se ha parinado....Pero tb es cierto que está redactado adrede para que en Noche vieja ekt cuñao con la boca llena gambas berree que los tipos han subido UN 8% en totales, es decir hasta el 12%.
> Mal por los tres cuñados, el editor, el ministro y el comegambas



Que ministro? Pedazo de cuñao


----------



## Komanche O_o (29 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Que ministro? Pedazo de cuñao



Ministro cocinillas Alberto Garzón, revolucionario y paellero.


----------



## Kolbe (29 Dic 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Y doctorado.



Creo que no tiene el doctorado. El que sí que lo tiene es su hermano Eduardo Garzón, que se ve que no es tan rematadamente idiota y sabe calcular un porcentaje aunque sólo con calculadora científica


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Dic 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Ministri cocinillas Alberto Garzón, revolucionario y paellero.



Retrasado vuelve a leer el hilo


----------



## Komanche O_o (29 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Retrasado vuelve a leer el hilo



Ah, mira es verdad, es el otro Garzón, es que yo a los idiotas no los distingo....


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Dic 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Ah, mira es verdad, es el otro Garzón, es que yo a los idiotas no los distingo....



Debes de tener problemas con tu espejo.

Feliz navidad komanche!


----------



## Kolbe (29 Dic 2022)

Lozone dijo:


> Bueno, si lees el hilo del twitt Garzón dice que se calcula en puntos básicos porque según él, hablar de incrementos de porcentaje no tiene sentido. Es decir, Garzón comprende la diferencia pero como buen político da la cifra que psicologicamente apoya mejor sus intereses.



Garzón ha metido la pata hasta el fondo demostrando ser un analfabeto en matemáticas y después se ha puesto en modo damage control intentando hacernos creer que es algo más que un descerebrado.

En realidad lo correcto si nos ponemos puristas es hablar tal como lo hace Cotizalia, el interés de demora ha aumentado un 8.26%, el +0.31% hace referencia al importe total del préstamo no al interés de demora.


----------



## cebollin-o (29 Dic 2022)

100℅ CATETO


----------



## Pisuk (29 Dic 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Y Antonio Sánchez Doctor



Este se tiene puesto como "Doctor en Economía y Empresa. Profesor en la Universidad Autónoma de Madrid y en Johns Hopkins University-Universitat Pompeu Fabra Public Policy Center".


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (29 Dic 2022)

Ojo que éste es el listo del dúo de hermanos...


----------



## Tales90 (29 Dic 2022)

La cuenta de garzón está bien, el sumar y restar sabe, otra cosa es que el calculo no se haga así y lo hago por dos motivos estupidez o por manipulación. Porque 0,31 es el 8% de 3,75 el titular del periodico está bien la subida ha sido de un 8% en total sobre el interes anterior


----------



## Discolo (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## wililon (29 Dic 2022)

Kolbe dijo:


> Lo que no entra dentro de la normalidad es tener un ministro subnormal



¿Quién es ministro?


----------



## BigTwentyOne (29 Dic 2022)

Las cosas hay que ponerlas bien claras, porque si no se da la paradoja que ambas afirmaciones contradictorias sean correctas:

-Los intereses han subido un 8%
-Los intereses han subido un 0,31%


----------



## Pollepolle (29 Dic 2022)

Yo creo qur se puede expresar de las dos maneras y que la mas correcta es la de Garzon. 
Un procentaje sobre un porcentaje es matematicas para retrasados trileros.


----------



## Destro (29 Dic 2022)

SOY dijo:


> 4.06 / 3.75 = 1.0826...
> 
> Lo ha subido un 8.26666....%
> 
> .... ha metido la pata hasta el fondo.



No lo habéis entendido.

*Para la inmensa mayor parte de la población* las matemáticas son un misterio, algo que nunca entendieron, el hueso duro que sufrieron en la educación. Y para ellos, la explicación correcta es que ha subido 0,31%, y* efectivamente "LO COMPRUEBAN" «4,06%-3,75% = 0,31%»*. A ver, que no son tontos, tienen estudios y saben restar. *Punto final, han ganado, no ha metido la pata, sino al contrario.*

Da igual que lo que se diga sea incorrecto si la mayor parte de la población lo ve como correcto o no es capaz de evaluarlo. Es una consecuencia del modelo educativo y que irá a más y más.

Y seguirán metiendo más educación de valores y evaluación acorde en la enseñanza pública obligatoria, porque lo que interesa es gente con títulos¹ que puedan aceptar los mensajes oficiales sin pensar por sí mismos ni ir más allá del eslogan.

Y esto no es nuevo: yo recuerdo hace ya muchos años, mucho antes de la moda woke, ver a un presentador afamado de telediario decir sobre las rebajas algo así como «descuentos del 270%», vamos que si algo costaba 100€, pasaba a no costarte nada y encima te daban a ti, al comprador, 170€ 

¹: Yo aún recuerdo a un chaval que por internet me decía, que no era un ignorante, que tenía estudios superiores. Habia hecho un módulo de FP nivel 3, y para él eran estudios "superiores". No sabía ni escribir con un mínimo de corrección, pero era culto y con "estudios superiores" según creía. Ese fijo que ve lo de «4,06%-3,75% = 0,31%» como que sólo le han subido un 0,31%, «¿como ba a ser una suvida de un 8%, manipuladores, si ay no ahi un 8%, QUE seeeeee RESTAR, pues soy cuuuulto y con estudios superiooooores».


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (29 Dic 2022)

¿Pero este sigue en el gobierno? 
El cabrón de sánchez no lo saca para quemar a sus coaligados de gobierno. Llamadle tonto.


----------



## Al-paquia (29 Dic 2022)

„EGB“ es detector de pollavieja.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (29 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Un procentaje sobre un porcentaje es matematicas para retrasados trileros.



Debe ser por eso que hay tantos foreros respondiendo jo jo jo


----------



## Cygnus Saint (29 Dic 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> ¿Pero este sigue en el gobierno?
> El cabrón de sánchez no lo saca para quemar a sus coaligados de gobierno. Llamadle tonto.



Ese no es el ministro, so tonto.

Ánimo!!!!!


----------



## Destro (29 Dic 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Este tipo es -------. Restando porcentajes en lugar de aplicar porcentajes a porcentajes. ¿Se lo dirá alguien? ¿Lo entenderá el mastuerzo?
> 
> 3,75÷4,06=0,9236
> 1-0,9236=0,0764 de subida. O sea, un 7,6%
> ...



Por favor no insultéis. Él tiene estudios universitarios de economía, supongo que sabe calcular cuánto ha subido o bajado algo, y muchas cosas más. Lo que ha escrito va dirigido a la mayor parte de la población que lo entenderá como correcto, es una "resta evidente". HAN GANADO pues la mayor parte de la población entenderá la resta, pero no cómo se calcula cuánto ha subido algo en %. A ese nivel educativo es al que hemos llegado en España. Y no es algo reciente, ahora es mucho peor, pero ya en mis tiempos, que soy viejo, el nivel era malo, y no ha dejado de descender y descender, ni creo que deje de hacerlo.






Eduardo Garzón se supera a sí mismo cometiendo un error matemático propio de un mal alumno de EGB


La cuenta de garzón está bien, el sumar y restar sabe, otra cosa es que el calculo no se haga así y lo hago por dos motivos estupidez o por manipulación. Porque 0,31 es el 8% de 3,75 el titular del periodico está bien la subida ha sido de un 8% en total sobre el interes anterior




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Bartleby (29 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Yo creo qur se puede expresar de las dos maneras y que la mas correcta es la de Garzon.
> Un procentaje sobre un porcentaje es matematicas para retrasados trileros.




Garzón podrá decir que ha subido solo tres décimas, Garzón podrá decir que ha subido 31 puntos básicos, Garzón podrá decir que el titular es tendencioso y sensacionalista, como suele ser habitual en cualquier medio de comunicación, pero lo que no puede decir Garzón es que ha subido un 0,31% y además tratar de demostrarlo científicamente a través de una aberración matemática. Es que, vamos a llegar a un punto terrible en el que incluso las matemáticas sean opinables. Un día voy a decir 2+2 = 4 y alguien me va a contestar que esa es mi opinión.


----------



## peefepe (29 Dic 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Las cosas hay que ponerlas bien claras, porque si no se da la paradoja que ambas afirmaciones contradictorias sean correctas:
> 
> -Los intereses han subido un 8%
> -Los intereses han subido un 0,31%




Yo mas bien diria

- Los intereses han subido un 8,26%
- El tipo de interes ha subido 0,31


----------



## Minsky Moment (29 Dic 2022)

Vaya, un economista anumérico. Claro que también es politicastro, supongo que eso pesa.


----------



## el ganador (29 Dic 2022)

Sólo lo ha "proponido", en su línea


----------



## D´Omen (29 Dic 2022)

Es curioso que use la terminología de los puntos básicos para afirmar que el confidencial ataca al gobierno. Al final es el único objetivo que tiene, que sus acólitos no lean el confidencial, no sea que les de por pensar


----------



## SOY (29 Dic 2022)

peefepe dijo:


> Yo mas bien diria
> 
> - Los intereses han subido un 8,26%
> - El tipo de interes ha subido 0,31



O podría decir que el tipo de interés ha subido 31 puntos básicos.

Pero decir que "los intereses han subido 0.31%" sólo lo diría un ignorante o alguien que quiere confundir mediante frases ambiguas.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (29 Dic 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Ese no es el ministro, so tonto.
> 
> Ánimo!!!!!



¿Y entonces quien es este? ¿son parientes?
Yo que pensaba que se había caído de la cuna o algo, a ver si va a ser hereditario.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (29 Dic 2022)

peefepe dijo:


> Yo mas bien diria
> 
> - Los intereses han subido un 8,26%
> - El tipo de interes ha subido 0,31



Cierto, pero en las cosas del comer no hay que dejar lugar a dudas. Lo más correcto a la hora de informar es:

-Los intereses pasan del 3,75% al 4,06%


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (29 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Yo creo qur se puede expresar de las dos maneras y que la mas correcta es la de Garzon.
> Un procentaje sobre un porcentaje es matematicas para retrasados trileros.



No, Garzón se equivoca. No es un bulo que los intereses de demora hayan subido un 8%. Los intereses de demora si han subido un 8%.
Vuelve al cole chavalín


----------



## wililon (29 Dic 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> ¿Y entonces quien es este? ¿son parientes?
> Yo que pensaba que se había caído de la cuna o algo, a ver si va a ser hereditario.



Por qué preguntas? Si fuera de vox vas a darle la razón?


----------



## SOY (29 Dic 2022)

El hecho es que los que paguen intereses de demora van a tener que pagar un 8.26% más de lo que pagaban antes... pero Garzón dice que "sólo han subido 0.31%" y que eso es lo que importa.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Pollepolle (29 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Garzón podrá decir que ha subido solo tres décimas, Garzón podrá decir que ha subido 31 puntos básicos, Garzón podrá decir que el titular es tendencioso y sensacionalista, como suele ser habitual en cualquier medio de comunicación, pero lo que no puede decir Garzón es que ha subido un 0,31% y además tratar de demostrarlo científicamente a través de una aberración matemática. Es que, vamos a llegar a un punto terrible en el que incluso las matemáticas sean opinables. Un día voy a decir 2+2 = 4 y alguien me va a contestar que esa es mi opinión.



Si tu antes pagabas tres euros por cada cien, y ahora pagas 4 euros por cada cien, lo que te han subido son 1euro por cada cien. Es la manera normal para explicarlo a gente normal.

Pero con el caso anterior, si lo suben a 6 euros, lo que es para subnormales profundos, es decir que han subido un 100% si hablas de la diferencia porcentual, o un 200%, si hablas del cociente procentual. 
De esta manera salen numeros muy escandoloso pero no sabes el valor absoluto, 3€.


----------



## River in the street (29 Dic 2022)

Y nos reímos de los argentinos, si aquí el lumpen vota a estos incapacitados mentales


----------



## SOY (29 Dic 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> El titular es sensacionalista pero la operación matemática es correcta.



El titular NO es sensacionalista. Da la información correcta y sin intención de manipular a los lectores que no saben demasiado de matemáticas.

Un titular manipulador hubiera sido poner que "el Gobierno sólo ha subido los intereses de demora 0.31%" (tal y como le hubiera gustado a Garzón) ya que eso no explicita la verdadera subida, la cual ha sido de más de un 8%, es decir, que los deudores tendrán que pagar un 8% más de lo que pagaban antes por el mismo concepto... gracias al Gobierno.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Vietcong (29 Dic 2022)

Bueno, sin defender al palvrdo este, si dijiese 0.31 puntos porcentuales sería correcto. 

Evidentemente no quiso decir esto


----------



## fayser (29 Dic 2022)

Lo que queda meridianamente claro es que se reparten títulos de ESO, Bachillerato y hasta universitarios con serias lagunas en matemáticas elementales.

Si la gente sale del colegio sin entender bien lo que es un porcentaje y una variación, me pregunto para qué cojones nos gastamos cada año *55.000 millones de euros*.


----------



## Cremilo (29 Dic 2022)

Vietcong dijo:


> Bueno, sin defender al palvrdo este, si dijiese 0.31 puntos porcentuales sería correcto.
> 
> Evidentemente no quiso decir esto




Para diferencias absolutas de tipos de interés, especialmente cuando se manejan cantidades inferiores al 1%, los ecoñomistas suelen usar los _puntos básicos_ (1/10.000), como comenté al principio del hilo, más que los porcentuales. Pero claro, hablar de 31 pb también parecería demasiado elevado.


----------



## BAL (29 Dic 2022)

Este y su hermano cada X tiempo tienen q soltar alguna payasada más o menos viral 

No falla la matrix a la hora de dar alimento a sus npc


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Dic 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Y Antonio Sánchez Doctor



Este también es doctor. Y lo peor es que lo va a seguir siendo toda la vida. Es lo que tienen los títulos académicos.


----------



## panaderia (29 Dic 2022)

SOY dijo:


> 4.06 / 3.75 = 1.0826...
> 
> Lo ha subido un 8.26666....%
> 
> ...



y decir que ha subido 0,31 puntos está bien dicho?


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Dic 2022)

Yuyuy dijo:


> Mejor aún, Doctor en Economía



En realidad es ATS en economía. Para doctor no llegaba.


----------



## Tackler (29 Dic 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> y decir que ha subido 0,31 puntos está bien dicho?




Sí, pero él no quería decir eso, quiere manipular, porque no me creo que sea tan imbécil.


----------



## Shy (29 Dic 2022)

Conoce el salario público de Alberto Garzón Espinosa | Transparentia | Newtral


Alberto Garzón Espinosa es Ministro de Consumo por el partido Izquierda Unida. Conoce su salario público.



transparentia.newtral.es


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No se equivoca, miente adrede.




Exacto, para que otros aún más ignorantes que él piensen GOBIERNO BUENO.

La izmierda es la política de unos avispados aprovechándose de los tontos e ignorantes.


----------



## Vayavaya (29 Dic 2022)

Es su verdad.
No seais carcas.
Son matemáticas inclusivas con perspectiva.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Dic 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Exacto, para que otros aún más ignorantes que él piensen GOBIERNO BUENO.
> 
> La izmierda es la política de unos avispados aprovechándose de los tontos e ignorantes.



Lo que no acabo de entender es por qué tan poca gente lo vemos.

Cada día se pitorrean de la historia, de las mates, de la economia, incluso de lo que ha ocurrido ese mismo día a la vista de todos, y siempre para su interes. Y siempre son tontos, oye.


----------



## Julc (29 Dic 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Este tipo es jodidamemte retrasado. Restando porcentajes en lugar de aplicar porcentajes a porcentajes. ¿Se lo dirá alguien? ¿Lo entenderá el mastuerzo?
> 
> 3,75÷4,06=0,9236
> 1-0,9236=0,0764 de subida. O sea, un 7,6%
> ...



0,31 es el 8,26% de 3,75


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (29 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Lo que no acabo de entender es por qué tan poca gente lo vemos.
> 
> Cada día se pitorrean de la historia, de las mates, de la economia, incluso de lo que ha ocurrido ese mismo día a la vista de todos, y siempre para su interes. Y siempre son tontos, oye.




Quizá es porque la mayoría de la gente en el fondo es bondadosa y son incapaces de imaginar el nivel de MALDAD de los que nos gobiernan.

La gente normal si hace algo mal, muchas veces es porque se equivoca de forma accidental, y creen que con los políticos sucede igual.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (29 Dic 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Sí, pero él no quería decir eso, quiere manipular, porque no me creo que sea tan imbécil.



lo que queria es aparecer en los medios , este subnormal lleva una competicion con su hermano a ver quien es mas cretino.. la ha cagado porque es retrasadete pero no era esa su intencion obviamente es que no da mas de sesera..


----------



## Cicciolino (29 Dic 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> El titular es sensacionalista pero la operación matemática es correcta.
> 
> Dentro de los comentarios a dicho tweet, el más acertado es este:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307555





Rulita la comunera segoviana promocionando su mierdituiter para mayor gracia de Félix Rodrigo Mora..


----------



## Lexuss (29 Dic 2022)

Si un rojo supiese matematicas no seria rojo


----------



## smxabi (29 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Este imbécil es capaz de restar números romanos así.
De donde sacan esta basura.


----------



## Charidemo (29 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Pues tiene razón. Expresar la subida del tanto por ciento como tanto por ciento del tanto por ciento es Marxista, de Groucho Marx.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (29 Dic 2022)

Madre mia, economista y hace operaciones matematicas de 7 añitos, sumas y restas


----------



## ChortiHunter (29 Dic 2022)

Hay que decir que los nazis del gobierno siempre que les convenga van a elegir formas sensacionalistas, 'falseistas' e incorrectas. Por qué alguien que quiere dar una información honesta y ligada a la realidad va a calcular el incremento en términos porcentuales entre dos valores PORCENTUALES? Si el euribor pasa de 1% en enero de 2021 a 1,2% en febrero de 2021 pues alguien honesto dirá 'en febrero de 2021 el euribor ha sido incrementado en 0,2 puntos porcentuales respecto al mes anterior Y NO 'el euribor sube un 20%' hijos de la grandísima p**a con lenguas de serpiente que son.


----------



## ueee3 (29 Dic 2022)

Él dice, como dando a entender que ya sabe lo que estáis diciendo en este hilo pero no lo ve bien:
"
Eduardo Garzón
@edugaresp
Ojo a este vergonzoso bulo de 
@elconfidencial
: titulan que el gobierno sube un 8% el interés de demora cuando en realidad sólo lo ha subido 0,31%. Se puede comprobar hasta en la propia entradilla: 4,06%-3,75% = 0,31%. Lo han calculado mal y titulado así para atacar al gobierno.
11:13 a. m. · 27 dic. 2022
1,1 M
Reproducciones
2.095
Retweets
703
Tweets citados
3.725
Me gusta
Eduardo Garzón
@edugaresp
·
27 dic.
En respuesta a 
@edugaresp
El error que cometen es propio de estudiantes: es completamente erróneo calcular una variación porcentual sobre un porcentaje, tal y como han hecho. Entre 3,75% y 4,06% hay 31 puntos porcentuales de diferencia, no un 8% porque no tiene sentido calcular una variación porcentual."



Desconozco si en la facultad de Economía les dicen que eso es "completamente erróneo".

Tiene razón que cuando te dicen que el Euríbor ha subido un punto, es eso, un 1% más y no una subida del 1% respecto a lo que había. Dicho lo cual...


----------



## ueee3 (29 Dic 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Efectivamente, no hay error aritmético de ninguna clase sino un barrer para casa en todo caso. Hilo fallido a todas luces y cerrado aquí mismo. A no ser, claro está, que se esté hablando de algo que ya se haya eliminado de twitter.



Pues sí. Salvo que la aclaración la haya hecho DESPUÉS de ser pillado.


----------



## zapatitos (29 Dic 2022)

Hasta yo que tengo el graduado escolar de puta chiripa se calcular eso. 

Menudo subnormal.

Saludos.


----------



## Karma bueno (29 Dic 2022)

MATEMATICAS FACHAS...


----------



## Karma bueno (29 Dic 2022)

LAS MATEMATICAS NUNCA MIENTEN...


----------



## gpm (29 Dic 2022)

@xicomalo, @dabuti y @Penitenciagite!! Contarnos que os parece vuestros amigos


----------



## Hermericus (29 Dic 2022)

Flipante.

Este es MINISTRo de España, y DOCTOR en una carrera con fuerte carga de Matemáticas.

Eshibiendo su eestupidez todo orgulloso


----------



## mala espina (29 Dic 2022)

1+1 = 11 (todo es relativo) I + I = I I

y el que diga lo contrario es un facistah de franco, culo, pedo, pis

fdo: un woke progre podemita, igualitario y subnormal


----------



## mala espina (29 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> LAS MATEMATICAS NUNCA MIENTEN...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308112




menudo hijo de puta, creéis que es consciente del odio que hay acumulado entre los españoles hacia su persona?


----------



## wililon (29 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Flipante.
> 
> Este es MINISTRo de España, y DOCTOR en una carrera con fuerte carga de Matemáticas.
> 
> Eshibiendo su eestupidez todo orgulloso



Este señor no es ministro. Gracias por participar


----------



## pacomer (29 Dic 2022)

Este se entierra él sólo en la cuneta. La ideología roja definitivamente es tan dañina que convierte en analfanuméricos
Hasta a doctores en coñomía.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (29 Dic 2022)

Se supone que este es el hermano listo de los Garzones....

Hinteleztuales de izmierda gobiernan este país y así nos luce el pelo


----------



## Cremilo (29 Dic 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Desconozco si en la facultad de Economía les dicen que eso es "completamente erróneo".




Solo había visto el primer tuit que puso el OP, que hasta podría tener un pase siendo generoso, pero con esa _aclaración_ lo acaba de arreglar. Primero, porque lo de "complétamente erróneo" lo define efectivamente como un obtuso mental incapaz de salirse del marco mental de sus cutreapuntes de la facultad. Y segundo, porque los "31" no son "puntos porcentales" (es decir, tanto por ciento), sino lo que en la jerga económico-financiera se llama _puntos básicos_ o _puntos base_ (_basis points_). Lo que no es otra cosa que el tanto por diez mil, que se utiliza habitualmente para expresar las variaciones absolutas de los tipos de interés, en vez de las relativas, como había comentado anteriormente en este hilo.


----------



## Decipher (29 Dic 2022)

Que le pregunte a su hermano el ekonomista


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (29 Dic 2022)

Habría que acusarle de fraudulenta su tesis y echársela abajo. Es inadmisible eso.


----------



## PROM (29 Dic 2022)

wililon dijo:


> El euribor pasa de 0,25 a 0,75. decimos que se ha triplicado. Tampoco. Sube medio punto
> 
> Los porcentajes de porcentajes solo los usa gente que no sabe matemáticas.



A ver, examen, en este caso el euribor ha subido?
a.- 100%
b.- 200%
c.- 300%
d.- Lo que diga el gobierno


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## John Smmith (29 Dic 2022)

Pues esa gente maneja miles de millones de nuestros impuestos. Y ese no es el único que no rasca bola.


----------



## LordEntrophy (29 Dic 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> La derivada segunda es fascista.



No, no, cuidado. La derivada primera es fascista. La derivada segunda ya es directamente nazi. 

De cualquier modo, el hermanísimo Garzón debería repasar las lecciones de primaria sobre las unidades de medida, que no vale dar una cantidad sin unidad de medida, o con la unidad de medida incorrecta. No sé cómo corregirá los exámenes de sus alumnos, igual sólo evalúa _competencias_ de esas...


----------



## Soy forero (29 Dic 2022)

A ver, un economista comunista ya da que pensar, cuando la URSS colapso precisamente por el fracaso en su modelo económico.
Esto me recuerda a lo de 1984 cuando dicen que a veces 2+2 son 5 o 6


----------



## weyler (29 Dic 2022)

si haces esa resta a calculadora efectivamente da 0.31


----------



## machote hispano (29 Dic 2022)

Matetam8cas fasghas. 


Coño estoy colocado y no veo lasbletrsa


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Dic 2022)

se ha colmado printerman.


----------



## vurvujo (30 Dic 2022)

Cosme Damián dijo:


> Ya ha borrado el tweet. Madre mia que nivel maribel. Ese tweet le perseguira por los restos.



Yo sigo viendo el tweet.


----------



## Rescatador (30 Dic 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Y Antonio Sánchez Doctor



El "cum laude" Sánchez dice en su tesis que EADS-CASA ingresa "20 billones de €" por fabricar 200 aviones









> Si copiar se le da mal, traducir del inglés se le da aún peor. El doctor Pedro Sánchez cometió en su tesis errores garrafales, como *confundir el billion inglés (es decir, 1.000 millones) con el billón español (es decir, un millón de millones)*.




Pedro Sánchez dice en su tesis que el PIB de la UE es de “11.000 billones de €”






El nuevo patinazo de Pedro Sánchez está incluido en la página 156 de su tesis doctoral.



> El doctor en Economía Pedro Sánchez lo ha vuelto a hacer: en su tesis doctoral "cum laude" sostiene que el Producto Interior Bruto (PIB) de la Unión Europea asciende a 11.000 billones de euros. No cabe en todo el planeta tanto dinero.
> 
> De nuevo, el doctor Sánchez patina al traducir literalmente el "billion" inglés (es decir, mil millones de euros) por el billón español, que es un millón de millones.





> La ligereza con la que un doctor en Economía como Pedro Sánchez maneja estas magnitudes, convirtiendo cualquier cantidad en una cifra astronómica imposible, es aún más inquietante si se tiene en cuenta que ahora maneja los Presupuestos Generales del Estado.


----------



## ashe (30 Dic 2022)

recordad que estos mierdas han llegado donde han llegado gracias a que alguien los vota, la magia de la democracia que permite a la chusma llegar a lugares en el que la ley natural nunca permitiría poder acceder


----------



## Pichorrica (30 Dic 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> No, no, cuidado. La derivada primera es fascista. La derivada segunda ya es directamente nazi.
> 
> De cualquier modo, el hermanísimo Garzón debería repasar las lecciones de primaria sobre las unidades de medida, que no vale dar una cantidad sin unidad de medida, o con la unidad de medida incorrecta. No sé cómo corregirá los exámenes de sus alumnos, igual sólo evalúa _competencias_ de esas...



Los tira al aire y los que caigan boca arriba aprueban y los que caigan vueltos, suspensos.

En 30 minutos ha corregido un curso entero


----------



## pepeleches (30 Dic 2022)

No es inculto, simplemente es tonto. 

Yo puedo entender que hay mucha gente a la que no se le dan especialmente bien las cuentas. Y no pasa nada; se puede ser muy inteligente y llevar vida plena. 

Lo que demuestra que este hombre tiene menos luces que un patinete es que, sin comprobar con alguien que sí sepa, se lance a ACUSAR de que están haciendo mal las cuentas por noseque razón absurda, y se le ocurra lanzarlo a las bravas en un mentidero mundial como es twitter, donde un ministro debería andar con pies de plomo. 

Si no se te da bien, llama alguien que sí que se le de bien, cojones. Pero es que si, en ese cargo, no tienes las luces como para refrenarte, es que entonces no es cuestión de matemáticas, sino de que no hay más.


----------



## damnit (30 Dic 2022)

no achaquéis a la maldad lo que fácilmente se pueda achacar a la ignorancia

navaja de ockham y tal. Este tío no es un obtuso abyecto como los de su caterva, este tío lo que es, es tonto de baba


----------



## Yakuza (30 Dic 2022)

SOY dijo:


> 4.06 / 3.75 = 1.0826...
> 
> Lo ha subido un 8.26666....%
> 
> ...



Garzon y todos los analfabetos que le están dando las gracias en los twit.


----------

